# VOTE!



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 3, 2020)

Especially if you agree with my choices, but in any case.

We need you.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 3, 2020)

Nick, ever so polite guy that he is, posted this in the Political section, but this election is so consequential that I can't stop myself from moving it here. So like Nick said, we need you.

(Please lets keep things civil and not blatantly partisan.)


----------



## Technostica (Nov 3, 2020)

He is a divisive figure, but my vote goes to Christian Henson.
Make Spitfire great again.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Polkasound (Nov 3, 2020)

I just got back from voting. I wasn't thrilled to stand in line for 57 minutes (I'm used to not waiting at all to vote) but it didn't diminish my spirit. Presidential elections in Wisconsin are always very close. Every vote truly does matter. 🇺🇲


----------



## gyprock (Nov 3, 2020)

Melania 2024


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 3, 2020)

Remember kids: Vote early, vote often.


----------



## Sean J (Nov 3, 2020)

At the risk of being redundant...

1) Kindness to others > your opinions.
2) You're vote doesn't matter enough to hate someone over it.
3) On blaming others for not preventing problems: “if we open a quarrel between the past and the present, we shall find that we have lost the future.” –Winston Churchill

Vote... then go home, eat pizza, and enjoy life. There's *A LOT* more to life than politics.


----------



## Vik (Nov 3, 2020)

Don't forget that democrats should vote today, republicans tomorrow.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 12, 2020)

Ok, now that I’ve finally got my template together, I’m ready to vote...

Wait... what?


----------

